
The Ehang 184 personal drone is ready to fly - 6stringmerc
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3155344/consumer-electronics/the-ehang-184-personal-drone-is-ready-to-fly.html
======
FabHK
I prefer the Volocopter [1]. Aren't the low rotors a terrible safety risk?

[1]
[http://www.volocopter.com/index.php/en/](http://www.volocopter.com/index.php/en/)

------
6stringmerc
> _The Ehang 184 can accommodate one person weighing up to 220 pounds in its
> small cabin._

So approximately one US sized adult and some luggage, or more than one US
sized child. Hm. Seems limited for now.

~~~
FabHK
Yeah, it's designed for one pax.

